# Please check out the new sub-forum above - pregnancy after birth loss



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so excited to have this subforum set up! There's been so much support shared on this topic. I'm moving related threads to it now - please let Abimommy and I know if you'd like a thread moved there.

Also, feel free to start new related threads and keep the love and support going.

What does everyone think of moving the TTC after Loss threads there? I'm leaning towards it, but Abimommy and I would love to know everyone's opinions.

Thank you all.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am excited too!!

I think it would be nice to have the TTC threads up in the other forum but I would like to hear what others have to say about it.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I was going to to ask about that. Congrats on the new subheading that is really cool.

I'm sorta torn on moving the ttc threads. I personally try to avoid the pg threads as much as possible. But the ttc threads in the regular loss forum could also be painfull for some (many?).

Do what you think is right, I don't think there is a way to make everything right for everyone.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Agreed! I see your point. It's been a while since my losses, so I'm trying to reflect back.

We just really started discussing this and the special issues of ttc after loss here. I originally thought a sub-forum would be great. But, would it be confusing with the regular ttc forum?

Just throwing out ideas here - looking forward to everyones opinions and suggestions!

Hope your doing well Arduinna, I havn't heard from you in a bit









Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

JMO, but I don't think it would be confusing. Especially since it is in the loss forum area. But I can see how it might be at first for those that read "view new all new posts".

anyway, thanks for asking Jacque I'm doing good in the rest of my life . Still on the merry go round of think I want another, but not sure if I want it bad enough if it's even possible.

arg.


----------

